# nicky



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

couple pics of one of my cats, bombay, over 1 yr old now


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like a beautiful and healthy DSH.  You've done a marvelous job taking care of him/her.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks....i have my siamese on sort of a diet, and hes granky....starting to lung at my arm again because hes not getting what he wants...13lb, and vet said to put him on a jenny craig diet...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wow...you have a bombay! Cool...I have to share my bombay's with you. 

This is Maggie & Kobi, they both came from the shelter, but they're definitely Bombay's:










And here's Holly, she came from a Maine **** breeder...but I just know she lied and Holly is really a Bombay:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think you're wrong. Holly looks more like a Siamese to me.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well with her green eyes, maybe she's a Russian Blue?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

With those ear tufts she MUST be a Norwegian Forest Cat!

Here's my little former feral Bombay:










Here is my RagaMuffin:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's my purebred panther:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh, oh...I had/have a Korat! Betcha you're all jealous, huh??

Smokey, Korat #1 (RIP, baby boy)









And Momo, Korat #2









And you won't believe this...but I found these OBVIOUSLY purebred Korats just wandering around in our townhouse complex. Who would have ever thought it possible??


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> And here's Holly, she came from a Maine **** breeder...but I just know she lied and Holly is really a Bombay:


WRONG!! Clearly Holly is a Sphynx, Lisa! 8O


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

wish i had a place where i could have 5 or 6 cats...only 2 at my place are allowed....cool pics, thanks


----------

